# The N splitting from Noggin - not in the guide



## kaseyjohns (Sep 27, 2001)

Has anyone's Tivo picked up the split between The N and Noggin that takes effect Monday morning at 6am ET?

All of mine are continuing to show the Nick GAS guide data all the way through 1/6... there are some Degrassi episodes airing on 12/31 after the switch that I'd like to catch, but I suppose I just need to set up manual recordings until Tribune wakes up and updates the guide data.

< rant > You would think Tribune would have been able to get this one right... it's been planned since August. And if TVGuide.com has it correct... what's the problem?? < /rant >


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I just found out about it last week when my niece told me she couldn't find Degrassi on the Noggin anymore.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

My tivo told me yesterday that it added THEN channnel.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> My tivo told me yesterday that it added THEN channnel.


Mine actually added THEN twice - once in its correct position, and once with the same channel number as (I think it was) GSN for some reason.

(Since it's THEN and not THENE or THENP, I assume there is only one feed for The N, as they do with Nicktoons.)

-- Don


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

My cable company added THEN and then deleted THEN. Since I have never heard of the channel only the weirdness bothered me.  I had to figure out that it meant The N. But since I had never heard of Noggin or N, I don't miss it.

Are these children's channels?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> My cable company added THEN and then deleted THEN. Since I have never heard of the channel only the weirdness bothered me.  I had to figure out that it meant The N. But since I had never heard of Noggin or N, I don't miss it.
> 
> Are these children's channels?


More like Tween channels, at least The N programming is, Noggin is kiddish.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

That makes sense. I wonder why my cable company got weird. I was amused having a channel called THEN. I wanted one also called NOW.


----------

